

Did Earth Hour Fail? - gscott
http://blogs.news.com.au/heraldsun/andrewbolt/index.php/heraldsun/comments/earth_hour_crashes_to_earth/

======
ivankirigin
You can't save the earth with advocacy. People are only so generous. They will
do what is easiest and cheapest.

The best way to save the environment is through market mechanisms. Make solar
cheaper than coal, and you no longer need to advocate for alternative energy.
It will just happen.

More often than not, barriers to change are through established parties that
bend legislation in their favor. That's why we need more "libertarian
environmentalism", and less of the anti-market pro-jackboot bullshit that
plagues the environmental movement.

